

Ask HN: Salary Expectations - salarayexp

How much should a recent graduate from a top-tier university expect to earn in a technical role in the Bay Area?<p>For companies like Google, Apple, Microsoft, and Facebook, what base pay, benefits, signing bonus, and relocation should I expect to receive?<p>For early stage startups with 1 million - 10 million in funding and 2-5 employees, what base pay, equity %, and benefits should I expect?
======
ernestipark
You should expect to do pretty well. Base salary can range from 75k-100k which
is fairly standard. Most of the big companies offer all standard benefits,
health/retirement/fitness club/food/snacks. Signing bonuses seem to vary a lot
by company from none to a few dozen thousand. Relocation is usually a few
thousand. That's a fairly standard ballpark estimate for well paying Valley
companies.

------
kgc
Check out <http://glassdoor.com> for each company.

~~~
salarayexp
Glassdoor doesn't segregate it by experience, and definitely doesn't help for
startups. Are rising seniors / recent grads with offers willing to share their
approximate salaries and benefits, along with the stage / approximate size of
the company, anonymously?

